# SE Michigan Stream



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Decided to give the Clinton a break and head explore some unmentionables. To my surprise there are some decent number of Kings in a few. I got one small male to hit a crank. Let him go to do his thing. My buddy also got a small Steel. We hit it on the way back home on a whim. Only there for 20 min. Or so. Went back today with no luck there, but found some elsewhere. The Browns will chase hot n tots, and Clio's but 90% of the time will turn away. Some takers though. Only got a pic of the small King due to my phone is ready for the old folks home. ( 4.5 ) years old. Says it took pics until you go to bring it up in the gallery. 

View attachment 48032
View attachment 48033
View attachment 48034









I guess if anybody is looking for Kings, Browns or Steel, just do a little research and use some common knowledge of streams and rivers and you will find them. They are there, And not far at all.

Good luck to you all and Godspeed. 
Sent the Halls of Krom


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Don't know why those did not go the first time. Like i said, phone/camera trouble 

Sent from The Halls of Krom


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Pike...You've got me curious as to where these streams are located. I've done a fair share of stream searching around the Clinton and haven't had much luck with finding streams with browns or kings in them. Hmm....
Great catches though! Good looking fish.


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice catches ,I like the overhead shot of the fish


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Well time to get a map and start searching. Nice fish btw!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

That first fish isn't a King. It is a Steelhead. Nice clean one, too. Congrats. That is a real nice looking Brown, too. Looks like a lake-run, by the coloring, but ready for spawning.

Edit: Sorry, "buddy's Steel." Got it. Nice fish.


----------

